# Props found on clearance - pirate hats/flame cauldrons/etc



## badmonkey

Thanks for the heads up! Just palced my order. They also have an awesome Specter Projector on sale - normally 49.95, marked down to $6!!!

http://www.x-tremegeek.com/indoor-specter-projector.html


----------



## halloween71

Thanks I bnought two of the torch's and a sepector projector.I have one but figure for the price if I don't want it I can sell it.


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse

Seriously, thanks for the post. How did you find this site? Please more clearance posts like this.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet

Sarcazmos Funhouse said:


> Seriously, thanks for the post. How did you find this site? Please more clearance posts like this.


I'm just a geek like that...I actually visit this site often, as well as http://www.thinkgeek.com. Just happened to notice the crossover to the Halloween hobby in their clearance section. Glad it worked out for a few of us!


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse

Any more sites you visit that have similar fun items?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Thanks for the heads-up skeletons...I ordered 4 of the 10" cauldron flames today.


----------



## halloween71

I got my order in wed.


----------



## chinclub

I missed the projector...all sold out, but I did get 4 cauldrons and a few sets of teeth for .50 cents each.
http://www.x-tremegeek.com/indoor-sp...projector.html

I was thinking they could make great monster teeth in a future creation.


----------



## mickkell

I too got some cauldrons,4.


----------



## Gatordave

I got my order in, but then in 2 days got an email saying that they were out of the torches etc.


----------



## Spooks-Magee

Thanks! Pirate hats are the hardest thing for me to find so I ordered 4. At three bucks a piece it was a God send.

Thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I found this thread unfortunately after the cauldron and torches were sold out. 

For those looking for pirates hats, I thought I would mention that every year the Goodwill stores in my area seem to be swelling with pirates costumes and accessories thanks to the success and long run of POTC. Sometimes new in package too. I've picked up a lot of my pirates wear from them as a result and at prices in this range for hats, swords, guns, wigs, etc. Start looking around September time frame.


----------



## kuroneko

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I found this thread unfortunately after the cauldron and torches were sold out.


They aren't sold out of the cauldrons, because I just ordered 4 of them. I was sad they were out of the torches, because they would have been the perfect solution to my problem (need to light a path to my deck). I'm always late on these things.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kuroneko, thanks. Saw your post and don't know why I thought the cauldrons were out or what I was looking at before, but just ordered a few along with the Fred and Friends GingerDead Men Cookie cutter. Those torches would have been a nice addition along any wall too or in tiki torches. I get burnt out after the holidays so maybe I didn't have enough coffee to drink when I looked online before. Appreciate it. Now let's hope they are in stock when my order gets processed. If not I'll probably drown my disappointment in skeleton cookies and something stronger than coffee. haha


----------



## kuroneko

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Kuroneko, thanks. Saw your post and don't know why I thought the cauldrons were out or what I was looking at before, but just ordered a few along with the Fred and Friends GingerDead Men Cookie cutter. Those torches would have been a nice addition along any wall too or in tiki torches. I get burnt out after the holidays so maybe I didn't have enough coffee to drink when I looked online before. Appreciate it. Now let's hope they are in stock when my order gets processed. If not I'll probably drown my disappointment in skeleton cookies and something stronger than coffee. haha


I totally understand, January is my recovery month from the Hell-o-days. I'm glad you were able to order them, before they really sold out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Received my order confirmation earlier today. Just logged on to print out the description of the cauldron and now the page says temporarily unavailable.....hmmmm. Wonder if an email cancellation is in the near future. I had Lillian Vernon do this to me even after saying they confirmed the order and that it was shipping no less! Was not a happy camper when companies can't provide accurate inventory, especially when you place your order and give them your information. Really hope that doesn't happen this time with them. I've bought from Think Geek but not these guys.

Curious if you get your cauldrons Kuroneko.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Very Disappointed in X-treme Geek*

Well got an email today saying that my order had shipped from X-treme Geek. Only listed the ginger deadman cookie cutter and the email said my order was now complete. Don't think so! What about the cauldrons? So I called them and they said oh those cauldrons were sold out and discontinued. I said I was a new customer and never even received an email telling me that and when I placed the order they said it was in stock, and I got a confirmation of my purchase listing them on the order. I would not have ordered the cookie cutter from them if the cauldrons weren't available. She said oh it was in your packing slip, and I said which one is that? Apparently the one that is going out with my coookie cutter that I should receive in a week or so. 

Personally I hate companies that have no control over their inventory and allow you to order merchandise they don't have. As I mentioned above, Lillian Vernon does this kind of stuff too although I have never had this happen with Improvements Catalog, Frontgate, Grandinroad, or Sur LaTable who seem to have accurate inventory control and update online when the last item was purchased (I've sometimes been that last person and saw the qty available change after ordering). Just thought you guys should know this about X-treme Geek.

Man I really don't like giving out my banking and personal info to companies who then tell you they don't have the merchandise _After_ you placed your order with them.


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse

Yeah my shipped order was incomplete too. They obviously didnt charge me for the stuff they didnt have though. I think they were overwhelmed with cauldron and projector orders. I mean $6.00 for a projector and $3.00 for a flame light, are you kidding...thats just giving it away.


----------



## Chaserbug

Damn! I missed it and they're all out!


----------



## kuroneko

I only got 3 out of the 4 cauldrons that I ordered. Atleast I wasn't depending on them for a display this year. I checked to make sure all of them worked, before stashing them in the Halloween closet.


----------



## Gatordave

I have to side with Spookie here. Very disappointed in this company. Allowed me to order, confirmed my order, sent an email confirming my order then a few days later another email stating everything was out of stock that I ordered. I also don't like providing my info and credit card number only to have it all out of stock. They continue to send me emails though on other items. I appreciate Skeletons for posting this one and sounds like they had some good luck, but I am an unhappy customer.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Well got an email today saying that my order had shipped from X-treme Geek. Only listed the ginger deadman cookie cutter and the email said my order was now complete. Don't think so! What about the cauldrons? So I called them and they said oh those cauldrons were sold out and discontinued. I said I was a new customer and never even received an email telling me that and when I placed the order they said it was in stock, and I got a confirmation of my purchase listing them on the order. I would not have ordered the cookie cutter from them if the cauldrons weren't available. She said oh it was in your packing slip, and I said which one is that? Apparently the one that is going out with my coookie cutter that I should receive in a week or so.
> 
> Personally I hate companies that have no control over their inventory and allow you to order merchandise they don't have. As I mentioned above, Lillian Vernon does this kind of stuff too although I have never had this happen with Improvements Catalog, Frontgate, Grandinroad, or Sur LaTable who seem to have accurate inventory control and update online when the last item was purchased (I've sometimes been that last person and saw the qty available change after ordering). Just thought you guys should know this about X-treme Geek.
> 
> Man I really don't like giving out my banking and personal info to companies who then tell you they don't have the merchandise _After_ you placed your order with them.


----------



## kuroneko

They actually had the nerve to put a feedback survey in with the stuff they sent me. Needless to say, I will be filling that out and it won't be nice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well even if you didn't get all 4, it's nice that you were able to buy a couple. It did look like a nice product. How was the flame color? Would you recommend the product? I liked that the cauldrons were LED and not halogen and also liked that they could take an optional adapter.

My email on the shipping notice of the lonely cookie cutter also had a survey. I'll fill it out after I get it on Monday. As I said I also called customer service and told them how I felt about their inventory control. BTW I've ordered a number of times from Halloween Asylum in the past during their clearance sales, and like the other stores I mentioned above, HA seems to have inventory software that doesn't "oversell" their items. Overselling is not an acceptable excuse for an online company.


----------



## kuroneko

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Well even if you didn't get all 4, it's nice that you were able to buy a couple. It did look like a nice product. How was the flame color? Would you recommend the product? I liked that the cauldrons were LED and not halogen and also liked that they could take an optional adapter.


Well this is actually the first 'fake fire' item I've actually purchased and used so I don't have anything to compare it to. The product includes replacement flames and the chain to hang it with. It was really heavy with the batteries in it. The flame was actually really small compared to the cauldron base, but the height of the flame is okay. The color was okay, the lights were nice and bright. I only had each one on for a few minutes to make sure they actually worked.
So far, to me, this is an item to buy on clearance. I wouldn't have paid full price.


----------



## kuroneko

I just received an e-mail telling me they shipped the last cauldron. I'm not holding my breath, but hopefully it shows up. Well actually it better considering they took the money out of my account. I hope they dig out a few for everyone else here that got shorted on their orders too.


----------



## scareme

I recieved everything I ordered. Cauldrons and projector. But I ordered the first day this sale was posted. After I saw how nice the props were I tried to order more. They would be great as Secret Reeper gifts. Sadly, they were out of stock by then. I guess you have you be fast with prices this good.


----------



## kuroneko

I received my last cauldron this morning. I thought it was my Sailor Moon book, but that didn't show up until later. It's like X-mas today!


----------



## halloween71

scareme said:


> I recieved everything I ordered. Cauldrons and projector. But I ordered the first day this sale was posted. After I saw how nice the props were I tried to order more. They would be great as Secret Reeper gifts. Sadly, they were out of stock by then. I guess you have you be fast with prices this good.


I got what I ordered to.But I ordered the first day I got the projector and two torches.


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse

I'm gonna go ahead and say it, this was the best online sale Ive ever seen. Specter Projectors for $6.00. KISS costumes for $3.00. Thank you original poster.


----------

